# Places of Entertainment in Mirdif



## Anil S (Apr 29, 2013)

Any Bars or Pubs in Mirdif? Any Meetups in Mirdif? Anyone knows please be free to share.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check here, just refine the search by area: Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can't have a proper bar/pub without a hotel as they would need to be attached to their alcohol license. As far as I know there are no hotels in Mirdiff so you are just left with two malls. it's a family oriented suburb, lots of expats live there but usually ones with kids or who want a quiet lifestyle.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Festival City is about the closest the bars get to Mirdiff.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mirdiff and entertainment in the same sentence hehe!


----------



## Anil S (Apr 29, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Festival City is about the closest the bars get to Mirdiff.


Thanks, Will look that up


----------



## Anil S (Apr 29, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Mirdiff and entertainment in the same sentence hehe!


Thanks. I know I dont see anything much around. Though I like the place, Its hard for a bachelor here.


----------



## Anil S (Apr 29, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> You can't have a proper bar/pub without a hotel as they would need to be attached to their alcohol license. As far as I know there are no hotels in Mirdiff so you are just left with two malls. it's a family oriented suburb, lots of expats live there but usually ones with kids or who want a quiet lifestyle.


Thanks Moe. Yes I do realise its hard for a single person like me. Just a evening long walk is all that I have here. But have to make some friends and explore the place. Is there any forum how you meet peope of the neighbourhood?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Check out the Entertainer Roulette thread in the Sandpit. You won't necessarily meet people from the neighbourhood but if you want to meet people, it's a good start.


----------

